# Anyone Keep Rainbow Sharks and Bettas Together?



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I"ve got a couple of Rainbow Sharks in my 55 gallon community tank and I plan to add a single male Betta in good time. Anyone have experience with keeping these species together?


----------



## hollo (Jun 14, 2014)

Do you have other fish in the tank as well?
Back when I was still an ignorant and bad fishkeeper I had a rainbow shark in a 10 gallon with my betta (and pleco) and once the rainbow shark got to an adult size he would constantly harass the betta and try to nibble on his fins. It WAS an extremely tiny space for them, but I wouldn't put it past the rainbow sharks to annoy the betta, especially as a newcomer. Since your tank is so big, it might work if you have plenty of plants/hiding spots for the betta to hang out...


----------



## Phil G (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a relative of the Rainbow, a Redtail Shark, and a Betta in a 90. The shark is obnoxious and chases other fish including the Betta. It is a heavily planted large tank, so the other fish are OK. But the Shark is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Fishermike (Feb 24, 2013)

Both of the above are typical shark behavior, IME. Proceed with caution, and an exit strategy. Or, not at all.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I wouldn't try it. Shark-type fish are boisterous and nibbly. A male betta is basically a live toy for that sort of fish...
A female betta or short-finned male might be okay, though.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, the two Rainbows seem more interested in each other than the Betta--they chase each other from one end of the tank to the other and I don't see any chunks missing from the fins so I think its just a bit of fun but I'll have to wait and see. There are lots of enclosed hiding spaces on the calmer side of the tank away from the current and HOB filter so I hope that'll be enough. I plan on selling the Rainbows back to the LFS when they get to be too large and swapping for another smaller younger pair. I've also got a Yoyo Loach and seven Glo Tetras in the tank but I've never had a fish that was bothered by the Glo Tetras and the Loach is really good at hiding and keeping to itself


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

You really shouldn't have more then one rainbow shark (or redtail) in the same tank. They are aggressive towards the same species as they get older...


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I wouldn't put a betta though that.


----------



## Canis (Jun 4, 2014)

I wouldn't do it. Bettas are slow and cannot easily escape from a shark. Once the sharks get tired of each other, his fins will be the first thing they go for.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

It's been going well so far but if I have to make an adjustment I'll post the outcome for the record


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

goodbytes said:


> It's been going well so far but if I have to make an adjustment I'll post the outcome for the record


You are going to be having some serious problems if you don't cut down to just one rainbow shark. Betta or not, they do NOT do well with each other when they start getting larger. They are good with other fish, but they do not like each other. It's why they are only bred in very large mud ponds in asia. They are territorial, mine sure as heck is of his cave.


----------

